# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Afficher l'explorateur de champs et les champs de certains rapports

## juju05

Bonjour,

Il ne m'est plus possible d'afficher l'explorateur de champs. Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il s'est pass.

De mme, certains rapports n'ont plus aucune information en mode conception.

Je pense que la base de registre a subit une modification mais je n'arrive pas  trouver ce que je dois modifier.

Merci d'avance.
Julien.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

Affichage/Barre d'outils
Cocher Rinitialiser toutes les bqrres d'outils......
OK 
Fermer et redemarrer CR

----------


## juju05

Merci bien.

----------


## philotimo

C'est du lourd ::aie::

----------

